# Coaster Size



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

What's the Coaster size for the AFAW BEACH


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

27 mm is what AFAW sells. I've got them if you are interested. Nice stainless sttel ones.

20.00+ shipping

Tommy


----------

